# Central Jersey Support Group



## DeDe (Apr 16, 2001)

Hello,I was wondering what people with IBS are doing to find others for support who are struggling also. I live in Central New Jersey and since no one is interested in a support group, what are others doing? Thank you.Dina


----------

